# Poo Fest '11 Pictures



## weez74

Here we go then:

The chocolate kids were the first to go astray



























Aftr lunch, they welcomed a gatecrasher(he could have tried harder to look like a cockapoo)



















And that's all I got, sorry!


----------



## kendal

so who is in the photos, howmany turned up. 

lovely photos. who is the big handsom rottie.


----------



## sarahjo

Nice start, sure there will be lots more pics 
I love those chocolate Cockapoos :love-eyes:


----------



## wilfiboy

Keep them coming Im asuming its Dylan and Rosie getting down and dirty lol x


----------



## weez74

Sorry, my labeling left a lot to be desired. The troublesome two in the lake are Rosie and Dylan, who spent most of the day chasing each other all over the park and throwing themselves into the lake (Rosie was the only one to go for a proper swim, typically!)

The first Rottie pic (the Rottie was a passer-by!) has got Rosie, Ronnie and Harley in and the second one has also got Lolly being very, sensibly, submissive to the big Rottie!

It was a lovely day - the dogs were all lovely. No fighting or dominant behaviour at all, just lots of over-exuberance and love (expecially from Rufus  )


----------



## flounder_1

Dylan and Rosie led Lolly astray!! She joined them in the lake for her first swim!!


----------



## mandym

Great pics,wish id been there! My eldest cockapoo kd also a choc LOVES water,she would stay in the water all day if she could


----------



## JulesB

Great pics!! Betty also got in on the swimming/paddling and its only the second time she's gone in the water!


----------



## weez74

Another one from my husband's phone


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

weez74 said:


> It was a lovely day - the dogs were all lovely. No fighting or dominant behaviour at all, just lots of over-exuberance and love (expecially from Rufus  )


Ha ha! Yes, poor Rufus is flat out on the sofa exhausted after all of his 'loving'!! He's gotten himself quite a reputation now! I'll be having words with him later ....

It was so lovely to meet everyone. Thanks to Mandy and Helen for organising and well done to Jukee Doodles who must win the prize for travelling the furthest. It was lovely to see you again Julia and Stephen. 

We have a few photos to upload but I've got to get the leg of lamb in the oven for our late Fathers' Day celebration first!

Karen x


----------



## embee

A lovely day and all the dogs got along great. A lot of them got very wet and Flo has already been 'Tropicleaned' on arriving home. If considering a choc cockapoo factor in that they seemed to be genetically predisposed with an uncontrollable urge to plunge into water at every available opportunity.










Flo, Rosie and Lolly









Rufus, Dylan and Lolly???


















Harley was voted 'most laid back' dog, looking on at all the messy wet dogs muttering 'look at the state of you' then delicately chewing a feather while all around was chaos.


















Dexter did really well - his first outing and off lead as well.









The picnic was a civilised affair apart from Dylan polishing off all Rosies JW!


----------



## Dylansmum

Yes and we discovered that Rosie was more into BARF than Dylan and Flo, because they ate the stale bread and Rosie tucked into goose poo instead!


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> Yes and we discovered that Rosie was more into BARF than Dylan and Flo, because they ate the stale bread and Rosie tucked into goose poo instead!


Yes, Flo and Dylan had a grand time scaring off the ducks and geese then tucking into the stale bread that the children had thrown for the ducks  Flo also managed to polish off half a bag of Doritos.


----------



## wilfiboy

No grains then lol x


----------



## jools

Ohhhhhh fab pics, please do another one so i can come when i've got mine!!!! Also my friend Sarah was there today with her little freddie - gorgeous furr ball (freddie not Sarah) ................. (tessybear with Dexter she says HI)!!!!!!   xx


----------



## Mrs Stevo

I'm just glad it was our first day with Holly or I would have been so jealous. Although I did hear that the south west meet will be far more prestigious

Glad you all had a great day. My little girl is also fast asleep next to me on the couch - its quite clearly very tiring being a puppy:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dylansmum

Copied this over from the other thread - Louise and I both started one!
Well what a lovely day we had - thanks to everyone who joined in. I think we had 16 'poos in the end, although I got so confused I can't be completely sure, and counting them was not an option 
There were so many different colours and sizes, but what amazed me the most was how fantastic they all were. Most of them off-lead and not a hint of aggression or dominance. They all played together so well and had so much fun together, it was a fantastic demonstration of the great character of the breed. And the puppies were great, with a special mention for Dexter who was on his very first outing and was totally unfazed by being accompanied by so many mad companions.
I hope that not too many people came away with headaches courtesy of Dylan, but at least you know now that I didn't exaggerate about the noise 
Looking forward to seeing lots more photos and videos.
And looking forward to 'Poo Fest '12 

Here is a video of everyone relaxing after lunch. Apologies for the finger on the lens- stupid camera design 

__________________


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> Here is a video of everyone relaxing after lunch.


Great video Helen even with the finger!


----------



## DONNA

What a great video,cockapoo's are such lovely dogs so friendly etc they all looked like they'd known each other all their lifes! They all looked beautiful.Made me laugh everyone was videoing or taking pictures


----------



## MillieDog

Thanks for the video Helen. All the 'poos looked lovely playing with each other. Next year I am so going to be there. 

Who owns Dexter the blue roan. He's the spit of my Millie, wondered if they came from the same litter. Bit of a long shot.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Here are a few pictures I took at 'Poo Fest '11 today. If I've got any of the names wrong please correct me. It was lovely to meet everyone and their 'poos, worth the drive.

I'm reposting this here to keep all the pictures together.

We're about the same distance from the Northern Meet so maybe another day out.

Julia xx


CLEO




















BETTY BOO











MAISIE



















EVIE











OBI










LOLLY










HARLEY










RUFUS











ROSIE










THE SHARPLES WITH YUM-YUM......BORROW IT!











BUZZ AND YUM-YUM








__________________


----------



## Tressa

JulesB said:


> Great pics!! Betty also got in on the swimming/paddling and its only the second time she's gone in the water!


Maybe there is hope for Teddy yet, then - he avoids water like the plague and he is 15 months now - he can come to a screeching stop (well, you know what I mean) right on the edge to avoid getting wet.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

And a video of the Picnic!

J xx


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpnoSJ6gdkQ


----------



## Dylansmum

Great video Julia!


----------



## embee

Jukee Doodles said:


> And a video of the Picnic! J xx


Excellent video Julia, it really shows how all the dogs got on so well together. I didn't spot any friction between any of the dogs during the whole day and all the different ages and sizes played happily together. One or two dogs that were a little shy to begin with settled down well in the company of all the other dogs.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

embee said:


> Excellent video Julia, it really shows how all the dogs got on so well together. I didn't spot any friction between any of the dogs during the whole day and all the different ages and sizes played happily together. One or two dogs that were a little shy to begin with settled down well in the company of all the other dogs.


I agree, they were a very cool bunch!


----------



## JoJo

I have to be at the next meet .. cause a bit of ciaos with my 3   

I am so pleased you all have a great day ... it looked really good fun. I was busy cooking lunch (Daddy’s Day !!!) xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Great video, thanks


----------



## tessybear

Hi Julie,
I noticed how similar Dexter is to Millie too- he came from a home breeder in Maidstone in Kent. How about Millie?


----------



## lady amanda

OH!!!!! What wonderful photos! such an amazing day you all had....I am so very jealous!


----------



## MillieDog

Hi Tessy
Ah, Millie comes from a different breeder. Sylml in Lincoln. Maybe they have distant relative in common. Or just uncannily similar.
Maybe one day we can introduce them to each other.


----------



## sharplesfamily

Finally got Photobucket sorted (well Dave did, but then he is a techie) so here are the photos we took yesterday...

http://photobucket.com/sharplespoofest11

Hope the link works!

Harri x


----------



## sarahjo

Lovely photos


----------



## Kel

Thanks to everyone for sharing the photos and videos. I am jealous too. I am sure Chloe would have had a blast!


----------



## embee

sharplesfamily said:


> Finally got Photobucket sorted (well Dave did, but then he is a techie) so here are the photos we took yesterday...


Oh wow, great pictures.

The picture of Rosie and Dylan is super - something about chocolate cockapoos and water...









and I love the one of Flo hugged up between my knees









I think your oldest boy adores Buzz, he seems to be hanging on to him for the whole day - so a choccy roan for you guys then by the looks of it


----------



## MichelleE

Hi Julie - who are Millie parents? My Poppy is also from Sylml so may be related?


----------



## Sarette

I love all the pics and vids, looks like you all had a fab time!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

sharplesfamily said:


> Finally got Photobucket sorted (well Dave did, but then he is a techie) so here are the photos we took yesterday...
> 
> http://photobucket.com/sharplespoofest11
> 
> Hope the link works!
> 
> Harri x


Good job you...so many lovely pics, thank you. (Apart from the one where I look like I'm eating a lemon :huh

Julia x


----------



## Jedicrazy

sharplesfamily said:


> Finally got Photobucket sorted (well Dave did, but then he is a techie) so here are the photos we took yesterday...


wow, so many photos! The dogs look fantastic (wish I could say the same about myself     ). Looking forward to seeing what pup you go for..choices, choices


----------



## Dylansmum

sharplesfamily said:


> Finally got Photobucket sorted (well Dave did, but then he is a techie) so here are the photos we took yesterday...
> 
> http://photobucket.com/sharplespoofest11
> 
> Hope the link works!
> 
> Harri x


Wow! Didn't realise you were so busy taking pics! Great photos. I particularly like the one where Dylan is obviously trying to persuade Harley to take the plunge.








"Come on in, I'll look after you!"


----------



## wilfiboy

lady amanda said:


> OH!!!!! What wonderful photos! such an amazing day you all had....I am so very jealous!


Me too Amanda... it looked great .. hope the Northern Meet comes off .. maybe should do a central one !!!!  ( and a Canadian one  )


----------



## lady amanda

wilfiboy said:


> Me too Amanda... it looked great .. hope the Northern Meet comes off .. maybe should do a central one !!!!  ( and a Canadian one  )


LOL! if you do a Canadian one I will be there! lol. 
Mind you Canada is so big, it may cost me the same to fly to you!


----------



## wilfiboy

Great pictures Harri ..... you really cant wait now can you 
That pics fab of Dylan leading Harley a stray ... trying to tempt him " come on its ok" x


----------



## wilfiboy

lady amanda said:


> LOL! if you do a Canadian one I will be there! lol.
> Mind you Canada is so big, it may cost me the same to fly to you!


More than welcome


----------



## weez74

embee said:


> The picture of Rosie and Dylan is super - something about chocolate cockapoos and water...


I LOVE this picture! Thank you, Sharples Family!


----------



## sharplesfamily

embee said:


> I think your oldest boy adores Buzz, he seems to be hanging on to him for the whole day - so a choccy roan for you guys then by the looks of it


Definitely a chocolate roan for us - he really does adore Buzz


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Highlights of the day for me were:

Putting faces to names on here xxxx

Watching the whole Sharpesfamily with either Buzz - or Yum-Yum - or BOTH !!!

Watching all the dogs off the lead at the end !

............BUT - the bit that gave Me biggest smile was......................being offered a "Jaffa Cake" by Clare (Jedicrazy)xxxxx...xx

Stephen xx


----------



## pixie

Lovely pictures Harri I presume its your boys with Buzz and Yum Yum! How sweet i bet you all cant wait now to pick up your own Buzz!


----------



## lady amanda

Jukee Doodles said:


> Highlights of the day for me were:
> 
> Putting faces to names on here xxxx
> 
> Watching the whole Sharpesfamily with either Buzz - or Yum-Yum - or BOTH !!!
> 
> Watching all the dogs off the lead at the end !
> 
> ............BUT - the bit that gave Me biggest smile was......................being offered a "Jaffa Cake" by Clare (Jedicrazy)xxxxx...xx
> 
> Stephen xx


HAHAHAHHA!!!! a Jaffa Cake! that is fantastic....actually I think you owed everyone there a case of Jaffa Cakes....from all the ones they went through with your reveals! Good on Clare! i so wish I was on the other side of the pond!


----------



## wilfiboy

Ha ha yeh a packet of jaffa cakes in JDs puppy packs


----------



## Mez-UK

Hi everyone sorry to be so late in thanking Mandy and Helen for organising a wonderful day and everyone making Harley, Ronnie and myself so welcome. The day was such a sucess roll on Poo Fest '12
As I feared the day took more out of me than I had hoped and after all the walking and four back operations it has laid me up the last couple of days and lip reading mentally exhausting but I wouldn't have missed it for the world.
All the cockapoos made us proud and were so well behaved sharing toys and playing together as if they had known eachother forever! I loved the expressions of the "joe public" who really couldn't get their heads round this large group of hounds
Anyway here are some photos.....I am not going to even begin to name names its gone 1.30am and I will get it wrong no doubt


----------



## Dylansmum

Lovely pics Mary. So sorry you've been poorly - wish you a speedy recovery x


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh Mary you did so well and took such good photos too! Really sorry to hear you've been laid up ever since. But really pleased to hear you're slowly recovering and feeling better. It was brilliant that you could make it and join in all the fun. Definitely roll on the next 'poo fest'!

Harri x


----------



## dogtastic

Sorry to hear that you've been poorly - the day must have been exhausting for you.

What wonderful photos - love the ones where you've captured them on the move so fast ... that's really hard to capture without it being a blur!

Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## wilfiboy

Hope your recovering. Photos fab. I love the one of Harley where you can see the length in his coat and the lighter coluring in it , I had nt noticed before


----------



## Dawny

hi al thepics look great! there is deff something about choc cockapoos, my wispa loves water!! lol


----------



## Mogdog

Hi Mary, sorry to hear you've been poorly ....wishing you a speedy recover. It was good meeting you and your lovely doggies. We are looking forward to Poo Fest '12 too. Thanks for posting all the super photos, was nice to re-live it again!


----------



## weez74

Oh, I was just admiring Harley with the feather and then came the one of Rosie trying to steal it off him!!!! How rude! I do apologise!

Lovely photos, Mary - what camera do you have? I want a decent one (I keep saying that and I never get round to buying one).

Hope you're feeling better, Rosie sends big licks x


----------



## parapluie

awwww what great photos!!


----------

